

Reflections from smartphone transmissions enable gesture control - pietrofmaggi
http://www.microwave-eetimes.com/en/reflections-from-smartphone-transmissions-enable-gesture-control.html?cmp_id=7&news_id=222905355

======
poseid
interesting - just got a pointer to this gesture arduino shield this morning
[https://www.tindie.com/products/ootsidebox/3dpad-
touchless-g...](https://www.tindie.com/products/ootsidebox/3dpad-touchless-
gesture-controller-arduino-shield/)

